# Software and Excellent Tips



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen a few posts and questions about various software for virus scanning, spy-ware, and doing backups.

Here is a site I really like... Kim Komando, the Digital Goddess.

She really knows her stuff and her radio broadcast on Sundays is something I always tune into when I'm on a road trip. She's one of those people that you can listen to and just tell that they know what they are talking about and not reading a script or canned answers.

Her site has a lot of great software 'pick of the day' and archives of the best recommendations for both freeware and commercial software.

I highly recommend checking the site out.


----------

